# FR: elle s'est coupé les cheveux / elle a coupé ses cheveux



## avago

Bonjour à tous.

Original thread title: Cut one's (own) hair

J'ai vu : elle s'est coupé les cheveux
Mais également : Elle a coupé ses cheveux. If it follows the tendency to avoid possessive adjectives in relation to the body, it would be option one. I started suggesting this to a student but realised I'm actually not sure. Lequel de ces deux préférez-vous svp ?


----------



## Yendred

_elle s'est coupé les cheveux _
Obviously the most natural one. 

_Elle a coupé ses cheveux_ is correct, but sounds weird.


----------



## tartopom

I could say both

Oh, elle a coupé ses cheveux !
Oh, elle s'est coupée les cheveux !

 I use the former very often.

Second thought. What do you mean? She cut it herself? 
My 2 suggestions are ambiguous. I think we can also understand 'she had her hair cut'.

Then maybe 'Elle s'est coupée les cheveux elle-même. / Elle s'est elle-même coupée les cheveux.'


----------



## avago

I was hoping the thread title made clear that, awkward as it may be, (thanks Co-vid!) she actually did cut her own hair (herself). Am familiar with faire couper, but thanks Tartopom! I appreciate your extra insights and suggestions here. So good to hear directly on these questions.


----------



## le chat noir

"Elle s'est coupé les cheveux" technically means she did it herself but, as @tartopom said, since precious few people actually cut their own hair, it could still be understood as "she got a haircut".


----------



## avago

Just confirming..? Je crois qu'il n'y a pas d'accord du participe passé ici (elle s'est coupé les cheveux) en raison de la présence d'un complément d'objet direct ?


----------



## Yendred

avago said:


> Je crois qu'il n'y a pas d'accord du participe passé ici (elle s'est coupé les cheveux) en raison de la présence d'un complément d'objet direct ?


Exact  Il n'y a pas d'accord en raison de la présence du complément d'objet direct placé après le verbe.

_Elle s'est coup*ée* (She cut herself) = Elle a coupé elle-même
Elle s'est coup*é* les cheveux = Elle a coupé les cheveux à elle-même_

Par contre :
_Ses beaux cheveux, elle se les est coup*és*. _(accord avec "_les_", placé avant le verbe, qui représente le complément d'objet direct "ses beaux cheveux")


----------



## tartopom

Oh, sorry, avago, I'm really and definitely bad at reflexive verbs. They look mysterious, cryptic to me. 
Thanks, Yendred, for your clear lesson.


----------



## Maître Capello

tartopom said:


> I could say both
> 
> Oh, elle a coupé ses cheveux !
> Oh, elle s'est coupée les cheveux !
> 
> I use the former very often.


 _Elle a coupé ses cheveux_ sounds weird to me – even slightly uneducated or childish.

To all non-natives, I suggest you stick to _Elle s'est coupé les cheveux_ because it is both correct and common. Nobody will ever raise an eyebrow when hearing it, unlike _Elle a coupé ses cheveux_.

See also:
FR: je lui brosse les cheveux / je brosse ses cheveux
Elle a lavé ses cheveux / Elle lui a lavé les cheveux / Elle s'est lavé les cheveux - forum Français Seulement

Regarding the agreement of the past participle, see also:
FR: elle s'est coupé la main / elle s'est coupée - accord
FR: Elle s'est regardée dans le miroir / Elle s'est regardé les pieds - accord du participe passé



tartopom said:


> Then maybe 'Elle s'est coupé les cheveux elle-même.


----------



## jekoh

_Elle a coupé ses cheveux_ is also both correct and common, if less common than _Elle s'est coupé les cheveux_.

You can find it in newspapers :
_Vainqueur de la Ligue des champions avec le Real Madrid, Luka Modric a coupé ses cheveux, comme il l'avait promis._ (Le Figaro)
_Cela fait maintenant quelques jours que Jesta a coupé ses cheveux_. (TF1)
_Ariane Nicolas a coupé ses cheveux il y a quatre mois_. (L'Obs)


----------



## le chat noir

According to the Google God, both are equally frequent.
Google Books Ngram Viewer (il faut cliquer sur la loupe à gauche du texte à rechercher, à cause d'un problème de format du lien)


----------



## yannalan

_Elle a coupé ses cheveux_ est très utilisé en Bretagne, sous 'influence de la langue bretonne, même chez des familles qui ne la parlent plus depuis deux générations.


----------



## Terio

Curieusement, je vois une nuance entre les deux tournures.

_Elle s'est coupé les cheveux_ signifie qu'elle l'a fait elle-même.

Mais je pourrais imaginer la situation suivante : « Ma fille vient d'avoir quatorze ans. Elle est devenue coquette : elle soigne ses ongles, elle porte volontiers des robes et des chaussures à talon haut, elle a coupé ses cheveux. » Ça ne veut pas nécessairement dire qu'elle les a coupés elle-même.


----------



## le chat noir

En France on dit typiquement "Tiens, tu t'es coupé les cheveux ?" quand on remarque une nouvelle coiffure.


----------



## Maître Capello

Terio said:


> _Elle s'est coupé les cheveux_ signifie qu'elle l'a fait elle-même.


En toute logique, oui, mais il en va exactement de même de _Elle a coupé ses cheveux_. 

En fait, si la personne n'a *pas* manié les ciseaux elle-même, on devrait plutôt dire _Elle s'est *fait* couper les cheveux_ (qui est d'ailleurs une tournure tout aussi fréquente que les deux autres), mais le fait est que le factitif est couramment omis.

Du strict point de vue syntaxique, tant _Elle s'est coupé les cheveux_ que _Elle a coupé ses cheveux_ impliquent que le sujet est l'agent du procès. Il peut toutefois bien y avoir une différence entre ces deux dernières tournures : contrairement à la première, la seconde peut aussi signifier que la personne à coupé les cheveux d'une tierce personne.


----------

